# recipe for a backpacking trip...



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

anyone have any ideas for fish when I go backpacking on Manitou Island next month? From what I understand no ground fires are allowed...only little back packing stoves....


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounds like youll be on the north manitou eh? Great place! Used to kayak out to the manitous and camp. Wish i could say i had fish,but peanut butter and crackers and rommin noodles were the staples...
Lots of shore lunch kits you can get-or whip up your own fry mix.
Im sure others will follow with suggestions as well. I miss the manitou islands!!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

we've been camping\fishing there for about 12-15 yrs. (july\aug)
great smally lake. 18" keeper isn't that hard to do sometimes. we do use belly boats though to get us out.
fish fries with min. grease because grease is heavy. Bro-in-law makes some special secret batter that we take

sounds like the water will be COLD on your trip, but i bet that time of yr pays off. good luck


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been going several times a year for over 5 years now.

There 2 things....make that 3 to keep in mind.

- Keep camp 300' away from the water or YOU WILL be ticketed.
- Don't make a fire...if there even is a evidence of a fire at your site you could be ticketed.
- Please pack your trash out...and then a little more. The ever increasing amount of trash on the island is very discouraging.

Fish batters are easy....pick you mix and add water. Just remember to filter or boil your water. Please remember that an 18" small mouth really is more then enough for one guy...and they really aren't as good of eating as some of the other fish that we all go after.

Recipes depend on how long you're staying for. Noodles and tuna pouches can be a good lunch. The instant Idahoan mashed potatoes fit very well into one of the disposable tupperware containers and go well with fish. It all depends on how long you're going for and what your tastes are. I personally also like smoked salmon and pasta noodles, jerky and noodles and a few of the Mountain House meals.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------

